# mk1 Rabbit convertible aeb cuts out under wot



## jolfdriver01 (Sep 1, 2006)

i've been trying to figure this out and have searched for hours on the net and have yet to find someone have the same complaint.

ive swapped an 1.8t aeb from a 99' passat into my 82' rabbit convertible. the issue is when and only when i take the car for a ride it drives well and is pretty strong. but if i open it up or get on it WOT. it falls on its face until i let go of the throttle. then its ok as long as i am easy on the throttle. after that the car will somtimes backfire and will buck more and more. temp is fine, n75 ohms out fine, icm tested well, mass at reads around 2.62 grams per sec at idle which seems a little low to me. i dont want to just throw parts at it. 
any help or thought would be great, thank in advance:banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------

